# Overheating



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

After installing headers, a cold air intake, and a low temp thermostat I decided to take my car for a test drive to see how she ran. After about 5 minutes down the road my temperature gauge starting moving up. Well, I went to pick up some antifreeze thinking it might have been low. After pouring it in the coolant resevoir for a few seconds, coolant started pouring out of the bottom driver side of the car near the tire. It wasnt coming out of the top of the resevoir like it was being overfilled. The car doesnt leak coolant until I started pouring it in the resevoir. So after having to stop several times to let the car cool down I decided that it could be a faulty thermostat. Once again, I was wrong. I also checked the radiator hoses and they are fine. What else am I missing here???? It has become very aggravating.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like you have an air bubble in there. How did you check the thermostat? Unlikely since it's new anyway. The overflow tank has a hole in the neck a few inches down from the cap that a hose goes into from the radiator, could be coming out of there.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks B-ville....i finally noticed the split neck leading to the resevoir. The K&N air filter was blocking my view. I figured out the car was overheating from a lack of coolant in the radiator. when i swapped out the thermostat, I obviously lost more coolant than I expected. Thanks for your help!


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

I just installed my 160 tstat. Having the same problems

Started it up, motor overheated. Turned it off at around 240 degrees. Disconnected everything and ran through it again. Same thing. Thought i might be a bad tstat, so I installed the original. Same problem. Let it idle, temps soared. turned it off around 240+.

Thought I had air in system. Put the 160 tstat back in, took upper radiator hose off and it was bone dry. Filled it up. Topped off all my levels with approximately 1 gallon 50/50. Same problem.

I have no leaks and everything was fine before tstat install. I have added as much coolant as I can. Went through the overflow on the drivers side as well. I have tried starting car, letting it get to 210 turning off and adding x3. Still nothing.

Any suggestions?????


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

nron Could be a faulty water pump. Some of the older water pumps had a weep hole on the bottom when water came out of it the pump was going bad. Also check the PLASTIC tanks for hairline cracks, mine has one (seems like a common problem). Hope this helps


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

There has to be a bleed screw at the top of the motor, check for it or search on it. If the radiator is lower than the engine then you have to bleed the cooling system or it will overheat. My old vettes I had to refill the car on ramps to get it to burp the system. Also, make sure you run it with the radiator cap off long enoug to let the thermostat open up and top it off with the water circulating..
I drill a small hole in the thermostat prior to installation so it doesn't get an air pocket.


----------

